# Knowledge on medieval knights?



## Alex (Jul 13, 2012)

Are there any websites or research books that anyone can recommend regarding what life was actually like for a medieval knight, what the rules were, and what political abilities or weight knights had?


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 13, 2012)

Alex said:


> Are there any websites or research books that anyone can recommend regarding what life was actually like for a medieval knight, what the rules were, and what political abilities or weight knights had?



Life in the middle ages;

Life in the Middle Ages

Daily Life of a Knight in the Middle Ages

Daily Life of a Knight in the Middle Ages

Medieval Knights


----------

